# Bison hunt



## gunear777 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking for input from anyone who has taken Bison. I'm taking my Remington 7400 30 -06. I've read endless takes on bear, moose and elk rounds. My question is, will the Remington 220gr core-lokt be sufficient at ($30.) or should I invest in the Federal ''cape shok " at $200. ???


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Are you going to be one of the few (whom I am highly envious of) who gets a chance to go after some of the very few wild bison left in North America? If so, I would suggest doing some deep research on bullet and caliber selection and choosing wisely, as it is a once in a lifetime opportunity that you'll want to do correctly. If you will be going to a ranch and taking a livestock bison, just take whatever you want. It's basically a cow.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am sure the 06 will kill a bison but I would choose a much heavier calibre and bullet. Factory ammo is junk, I will never put another factory round in any of my centerfire rifles. Start handloading and load up some Barnes TSX, those bullets will knock the socks off a bison.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just use a 22-250....you'll get more shots for your money!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are going to hunt " Wild Bison" I would do it the old school way with a 45-70 goverment.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

headshot said:


> I am sure the 06 will kill a bison but I would choose a much heavier calibre and bullet. Factory ammo is junk, I will never put another factory round in any of my centerfire rifles. Start handloading and load up some Barnes TSX, those bullets will knock the socks off a bison.


I agree. Do some research on caliber, and bullet selection. I would choose a 338 win or weatherby on up.
Dont forget to choose the right bullet for the job. Controlled expansion with good penetration on bigger game is what you start with. Swift A frame, trophy bonded bear claw, winchester fail safe (if you can find them) should work. Test fire to see which one shoots the best out of your gun.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have put down 12 buffalo in the past 5 years. No these are not done on hunts but in a pasture for the meat, it is all that my family eats for red meat along with deer and antelope.

Each buffalo took a single shot and it was done with a Ruger Model 77 in a 270 caliber, with 150 Grand Slam bullets. The average shot for me is 40 yard, the longest has been around 80-90 yards.

It is not really just about the bullet, shot placement is critical. To drop a buffalo in its tracks I find the base of the ear and move approximately 3" back or approximately the length of the ear. With this placement, you will completely destroy the spinal column, dropping him instantly. It also gives you the opportunity to open the jugular veins and let the animal bleed out.


----------



## gunear777 (Aug 2, 2007)

GooseBuster3 said:


> If you are going to hunt " Wild Bison" I would do it the old school way with a 45-70 goverment.


it is a "ranch hunt" but time and disposable income leave me with the 30 .06. however, as an addicted hunter i'm always expanding my weapon selection so thanks for the input, gunear777


----------



## gunear777 (Aug 2, 2007)

mallard said:


> headshot said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure the 06 will kill a bison but I would choose a much heavier calibre and bullet. Factory ammo is junk, I will never put another factory round in any of my centerfire rifles. Start handloading and load up some Barnes TSX, those bullets will knock the socks off a bison.
> ...


handloading ?? my beautiful brides say's i'm out of hobby money between hunting, fishing, surfing and wooding working guess i need to do a overtime shift or 7 to play with that hobby :sniper:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Handloading is not that expensive to get into.250-300$ gets you set up and then all you need are components. I load better then premium bullets for about 1$ a piece. Your 06 will kill anything that roams N. America but as others have said shot placement is crucial. Less then 100 yards and any load from the 06 will blow a bisons brains out. Miss the vitals with any rifle and you are going to have a seiously mad, volkswagon sized animal looking for some revenge. My advice would be to buy a bullet designed for heavy large game and shoot some groups. I would not consider bison hunting(canned hunt or wild) unless I was consitantly shooting less then 6 inch groups off hand at 100 yards. But thats my opinion on the subject, good luck.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Since Trapper62 posted his experience, I will post what I PM'd gunear777 when he originally posted his question -

My father in law raises buffalo, he puts them down with a .270 and 130 grain soft point right behind the ear towards the center of the skull with a single shot. He use to shoot them at the base of the forehead but found behind the ear makes for better looking euromounts. Here is a pic of a euromount that I did in my backyard from a forehead shot.

But if you are going on a regular hunt I am sure being in a position and presented this identical shot may be difficult.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Buy a couple boxes of Federals loaded with 165 or 180 Barnes TSX's. You'll be equiped for any game that walks North America. While I certainly prefer my own handloads if that's not an option I'd shoot factory ammo and not feel hampered.



> Factory ammo is junk


That statement just plain isn't true.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> he puts them down with a .270 and 130 grain soft point right behind the ear towards the center of the skull with a single shot.


Never fails.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

"Buy a couple boxes of Federals loaded with 165 or 180 Barnes TSX's. You'll be equiped for any game that walks North America. While I certainly prefer my own handloads if that's not an option I'd shoot factory ammo and not feel hampered"

Now that is a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

